# Scareware jetzt mit Browser-Weiche



## webwatcher (7 September 2010)

Scareware jetzt mit Browser-Weiche | heise Security


> Da sieht selbst das geübte Auge nicht auf den ersten Blick, dass es sich um eine Täuschung handelt: Die Macher von Scareware  präsentieren auf ihren präparierten Webseiten je nach benutztem Browser unterschiedlich gestaltete Warnmeldungen zu angeblich bösartigen Seiten. Das berichtet das Microsoft Malware Protection Center in seinem Blog


----------



## Niclas (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scareware jetzt mit Browser-Weiche*

DasErste.de - Plusminus - Vorsicht Datendiebe! (07.12.2010)


> Datenklau mit Antiviren-Software
> ..
> 
> Für das vermeintliche Virenschutzprogramm „Life Security Suit“ zahlte G. M. 59 Dollar. Das Geld hat sie vergebens investiert, denn Schutz bekam sie nicht. Und die Kriminellen verdienen gut mit Scareware, den „Angstmacher-Programmen". In einem Fall haben die Täter laut Bundeskriminalamt den verschreckten Nutzern in nur sechs Wochen 1,2 Millionen Euro abgeknöpft.


----------

